# What do you think?



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

So my girl made this jig out of her cats fur and is pretty proud of it and wants to know what you guys think. Think it will catch a big Steelie? (Its a 1/32 jig.)


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I think,you fish with it enough , and it will catch fish!!!!! but more importantly,what does the CAT think??? When you catch 2 or more steelies,on that lil' beauty, I see a bald cat in the future!!! Tell your daughter she did real good job,& tell the cat to RUN!!!!!!!!! --------------sonar...............


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a pro on getting steelhead, but red throat with white tail has caught nearly every fish i chase at one time or another. The jig looks good!

A few tips...
- Coat the thread with clear nail polish, helps to keep the thread in place. Hard as nails is popular, but any will do.
- Smash the lead barb (not the hook barb ) with a pair of pliers before you start tying, makes it a bit easier.
- Get the hair the length you want it and trim it on the bottom, not the tips of the fur. The tapered tips on the fur will give it a more natural look and swimming motion in the water. 

That jig will catch fish! !% Keep at it.


----------

